# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Էթիկա >  Էթիկան հասարակական վայրերում

## Cassiopeia

Մարդն իր կյանքի առնվազն 1/3-ը հասարակական վայրերում է անց կացնում։ Ինչպե՞ս պետք է դրսևորի իրեն մարդ արարածը այլոց նկատմամբ։
Մի քանի խորհուրդ-կանոններ այդ մասին`
Խոսեք ձայնի այն բարձրությամբ, որ ձեր խոսակիցը կարողանա լսել ձեր ձայնը, ոչ թե ամբողջ շրջակա միջավայրը։ ։Բջջային հերախոսազանգը դրեք այն բարձրության, որ միայն ձեր ականջին հասանելի լինի, պարտադիր չի, որ կողքի մարդիկ հմայվեն կամ զզվանք արտահայտեն ձեր ճաշակի վերաբերյալԱշխատենք չաղտոտել շրջակա միջավայրը։Այս կետը հատկապես տղաներին է վերաբերում․ քանի որ մոտենում է համեմատաբար ցուրտ ժամանակաշրջանը, ավելի նկատելի է դառնում փողոցի ասֆալտն ու մայթերը զարդարող թքի (ու ցրտի պատճառով շուտով նաև քթարտադրության) հետքերը։ Հարգելիներս, խնայեք մեզ։ Մի թքեք ու մի․․․ մանավանդ եթե դիմացից մարդ է անցնում, պատահաբար ձեր "արտադրությունը" կարող է վայրէջք կատարել դիմացինի վրա։Խանութներից կամ այլ ծառայություններից օգտվելուց մի մոռացեք շնորհակալություն հայտնել։Հասարակական տրանսպորտ բարձրանալուց, պատահաբար բարևելուց մի ամաչեք, ոնց որ ասում են, "Բարևն Աստծունն է"։Եղեք ժպտադեմ, մարդիկ թող նայեն ձեր դեմքին ու պայծառություն տեսնեն, ոչ թե փոթորիկ։

Առայժմ այսքանը․․․

----------

Apsara (01.09.2009), Lion (31.08.2009), Second Chance (31.08.2009), Sona_Yar (31.08.2009), Yeghoyan (02.09.2009), Yevuk (31.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (31.08.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Հասարակական տրանսպորտի հետ կապված որոշակի կանոններ կան: Օրինակ՝
1. Տրանսպորտ բարձրանալիս զիջեք տարիքով մեծերին, եթե տղա եք, ապա նաև աղջիկներին, չէր խանգարի նաև ձեռք մեկնելը:
2. Տրանսպորտից իջնելիս պետք է շուտ իջնել ու օգնել մեծերին կամ աղջկներին:
3. Երբ արդեն բարձրացել եք, մի շտապեք զբաղեցնել ամենալավ ու ազատ տեղը:

----------


## Լեո

> 1. Տրանսպորտ բարձրանալիս զիջեք տարիքով մեծերին, եթե տղա եք, ապա նաև *աղջիկներին, չէր խանգարի նաև ձեռք մեկնելը:*


Դայանա ջան, էս կանոնը Երևանում չի գործում: Դու տեսնես աղջիկները ինչ դեմք են ընդունում, երբ ձեռք ես մեկնում՝ անկեղծ օգնության նպատակով:

----------

aerosmith (31.08.2009), Annushka (31.08.2009), davidus (31.08.2009), Kita (31.08.2009), Lion (31.08.2009), ministr (31.08.2009), Ungrateful (31.08.2009), Yeghoyan (02.09.2009), Էլիզե (25.04.2010), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա ջան, էս կանոնը Երևանում չի գործում: Դու տեսնես աղջիկները ինչ դեմք են ընդունում, երբ ձեռք ես մեկնում՝ անկեղծ օգնության նպատակով:


Հա, էս մասին մոռացել էի: Երևի թե պիտի կիրառես միայն ծանոթ աղջիկների համար:  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (31.08.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հասարակական տրանսպորտից չխոսենք ։( 
ամենատխուր իրավիճակն այնտեղ է տիրում։ Երեխայի հետ բարձրանում եմ տրանսպորտ, իրար երես են նայում ու ․․․ ստիպված գնում եմ հետևի նստատեղի արևոտ լուսամուտի տակ եմ նստում ։( 
Չնայած բախտս մի անգամ բերել է, հղի ժամանակ տեղ են զիջել  :LOL:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Դայանա ջան, էս կանոնը Երևանում չի գործում: Դու տեսնես աղջիկները ինչ դեմք են ընդունում, երբ ձեռք ես մեկնում՝ անկեղծ օգնության նպատակով:


Ով ասեց, լավ էլ գործումա, անցյալ անգամ մի տղա, շատ էլ սիրուն էր իջավ երթուղայինից, ձեռքը մեկնեց , օգնեց որ ես էլ իջնեմ, հետո դուռը ինքը փակեց :Smile:  Մինչև հիմա դեմքը հիշում եմ, ինչ լավիկն էր ու ես ոչ մի դենք էլ չընդունեցի, միայն ժպտալով ասեցի շնորհակալություն: :Smile: 
Ոչ թե ինչպես միշտ իջավ ու գնաց, դուռն էլ թողնելով , ով կփակի կփակի:

----------


## Լեո

> Ով ասեց, լավ էլ գործումա, անցյալ անգամ մի տղա, շատ էլ սիրուն էր իջավ երթուղայինից, ձեռքը մեկնեց , օգնեց որ ես էլ իջնեմ, հետո դուռը ինքը փակեց Մինչև հիմա դեմքը հիշում եմ, ինչ լավիկն էր ու ես ոչ մի դենք էլ չընդունեցի, միայն ժպտալով ասեցի շնորհակալություն:
> Ոչ թե ինչպես միշտ իջավ ու գնաց, դուռն էլ թողնելով , ով կփակի կփակի:


Սիսուան ջան, ես չեմ ասում, որ դա 100 տոկոս այդպես է: Ուղղակի դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությունում զարմացած ու դժգոհ հայացքը չի ուշանում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ով ասեց, լավ էլ գործումա, անցյալ անգամ մի տղա, շատ էլ սիրուն էր իջավ երթուղայինից, ձեռքը մեկնեց , օգնեց որ ես էլ իջնեմ, հետո դուռը ինքը փակեց Մինչև հիմա դեմքը հիշում եմ, ինչ լավիկն էր ու ես ոչ մի դենք էլ չընդունեցի, միայն ժպտալով ասեցի շնորհակալություն:
> Ոչ թե ինչպես միշտ իջավ ու գնաց, դուռն էլ թողնելով , ով կփակի կփակի:


Ոչ բոլոր աղջիկների դեպքում է գործում: Զգալի մասի վրա չի գործում ու դա բավական է, որ ես ոչ մեկին ձեռք չմեկնեմ, քանի որ դեմքին նայելով ես չեմ կարող որոշել նորմալ կընդունի թե չէ:

----------

Lion (31.08.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սիսուան ջան, ես չեմ ասում, որ դա 100 տոկոս այդպես է: Ուղղակի դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությունում զարմացած ու դժգոհ հայացքը չի ուշանում:


Դու արդեն պիտի տարբերես ում դուր կգա մարդկային նորմալ մոտեցումը և ով սովոր չի դրան: Ով տապոռի դեմքով նստածա դիմացդ ու երբ ժպտում ես ի պատասխան աչքերը ոլորելով ձիու նման փնչացնումա էն թարս էլ կնայի, չգիտեմ տարբերվում են ու էն էլ շատ ցայտուն:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ոչ բոլոր աղջիկների դեպքում է գործում: Զգալի մասի վրա չի գործում ու դա բավական է, որ ես ոչ մեկին ձեռք չմեկնեմ, քանի որ դեմքին նայելով ես չեմ կարող որոշել նորմալ կընդունի թե չէ:


Ոնց չես կարող , կարող էս, օրինակ ես նայելով տղայի դեմքին, նստելու ձևին ու հայացքին հասկանում եմ իրանից ինչ կարելիա ակնկալել: 
Մի անգամ ահավոր պիկ ժամի երթուղայինով գնում էի չեմ հիշում ուր, ահավոր վիճակ էր ու կանգնելու տեղ էլ չկար, ես էլ նստած էի, դիմացս մի կերպ դիմադրելով փորձում էր ոտքի վրա մնալ մի բավականին գրավիչ երիտասարդ, դէ ես էլ որոշեցի տեղ տալ կողքիս, բայց հենց ուզում էի մի կողմ քաշվել նկատեցի էտ տղու ճկույթի երկար եղունգը, հետո նկատեցի ծիծակ լաքից կոշիկները  ու առահա թե ես տեղ կտաի ,որ հրավիրեի նստելու , դրանով ինքը չէր սահմանափակվի ու կմտածեր թե ես իրան առիթ եմ տալիս: Էտ մտքերով էլ տեղ չտվեցի, վերջնական ակրոդը իրա հեռախոսի զանգն էր, ինչ որ ռաբիզ երաժշտություն: Մի խոսքով կարելիա տարբերել մարդկանց:

----------


## Լեո

> Դու արդեն պիտի տարբերես ում դուր կգա մարդկային նորմալ մոտեցումը և ով սովոր չի դրան: Ով տապոռի դեմքով նստածա դիմացդ ու երբ ժպտում ես ի պատասխան աչքերը ոլորելով ձիու նման փնչացնումա էն թարս էլ կնայի, չգիտեմ տարբերվում են ու էն էլ շատ ցայտուն:


Ես չեմ կարող նախորոք բոլորին ժպտալ, փորձել  ոչ բառային (դիմախաղային) կոնտակտի մեջ մտնել՝ որոշելու համար, թե նրանց ռեակցիան ինչպիսին կլինի, երբ ես նրանց իջնելուց ձեռք մեկնեմ: Բացի այդ շատ դժվար է մարդուն չճանաչելով դեմքից զգալ, թե նա ինչպես կարձագանքի քո օգնության անկեղծ առաջարկին: Ու ընդհանրապես ցանկություն էլ չկա ամբողջ ճանապարհին ինչ-որ «հետազոտություններ ու վերլուծություններ» անել հասկանալու համար, թե տրանստորտից իջնելուց ում ռեակցիան իմ նկատմաբ ինչպիսին կլինի: 

Դրա համար էլ, ինչպես One_Way_Ticket-ը ասեց, ոչ մեկին էլ ձեռք չեմ մեկնում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ոնց չես կարող , կարող էս, օրինակ ես նայելով տղայի դեմքին, նստելու ձևին ու հայացքին հասկանում եմ իրանից ինչ կարելիա ակնկալել: 
> Մի անգամ ահավոր պիկ ժամի երթուղայինով գնում էի չեմ հիշում ուր, ահավոր վիճակ էր ու կանգնելու տեղ էլ չկար, ես էլ նստած էի, դիմացս մի կերպ դիմադրելով փորձում էր ոտքի վրա մնալ մի բավականին գրավիչ երիտասարդ, դէ ես էլ որոշեցի տեղ տալ կողքիս, բայց հենց ուզում էի մի կողմ քաշվել նկատեցի էտ տղու ճկույթի երկար եղունգը, հետո նկատեցի ծիծակ լաքից կոշիկները  ու առահա թե ես տեղ կտաի ,որ հրավիրեի նստելու , դրանով ինքը չէր սահմանափակվի ու կմտածեր թե ես իրան առիթ եմ տալիս: Էտ մտքերով էլ տեղ չտվեցի, վերջնական ակրոդը իրա հեռախոսի զանգն էր, ինչ որ ռաբիզ երաժշտություն: Մի խոսքով կարելիա տարբերել մարդկանց:


Դե նախ տղաներին ավելի հեշտ է տարբերել: Իսկ ավելի կարևորը: Մի մտածիր թե ես միայն աղջիկներին եմ մեղադրում: Տղաների զգալի մաս, եթե աղջիկը նման իրավիճակում ժպտա, կընկալի դա որպես կանաչ լույս դեպի ծանոթություն, հետո սրճարան, հետո անկողին: Աղջիկներն էլ այդ պատճառով աշխատում են տոն չտալ: Մի խոսքով, միմյանց արժանի են:

----------

davidus (31.08.2009), Ungrateful (31.08.2009), Լեո (31.08.2009), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009), Ուլուանա (31.08.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Դե նախ տղաներին ավելի հեշտ է տարբերել: Իսկ ավելի կարևորը: Մի մտածիր թե ես միայն աղջիկներին եմ մեղադրում: Տղաների զգալի մաս, եթե աղջիկը նման իրավիճակում ժպտա, կընկալի դա որպես կանաչ լույս դեպի ծանոթություն, հետո սրճարան, հետո անկողին: Աղջիկներն էլ այդ պատճառով աշխատում են տոն չտալ: Մի խոսքով, միմյանց արժանի են:


Ինչ սրճարան , անկողին ու վերջ: Չգիտեմ էս "բարդ" :LOL:  պայմաններում էլ մարդիկ կան որոնց ես ժպտում եմ ու նոռմալա, հասկանում եմ , որ ընդամենը ժպիտա, եթե ուրիշ բան ուզելու լինեմ , կասեմ :

----------


## Second Chance

> Դու արդեն պիտի տարբերես ում դուր կգա մարդկային նորմալ մոտեցումը և ով սովոր չի դրան: Ով տապոռի դեմքով նստածա դիմացդ ու երբ ժպտում ես ի պատասխան աչքերը ոլորելով ձիու նման փնչացնումա էն թարս էլ կնայի, չգիտեմ տարբերվում են ու էն էլ շատ ցայտուն:


Կներեք բայց մի կողմից եք նայում հարցին: Նախ հենց աղջիկն էլ կարող է չվստահելու պատճառ ունենալ: Ինչ իմանա իրեն ձեռք մեկնող տղան անկեղծ ուզում է օգնել թե հարմար առիթ է փնտրում ձեռքը մաժմժելու:

----------


## Cassiopeia

*Մոդերատորական․ Խնդրում եմ մնալ թեմայի սահմաններում։*

----------

Apsara (01.09.2009), ministr (31.08.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էսօր երկու հատ տհաճ դեպք պատահեց HSBC բանկում: Ընդհանուր առմամբ HSBC-ի սպասարկումից գոհ եմ, բայց էս վերջերս իրենք էլ են սկսել համը հանել  :Bad: 

Բանկում մի քանի հոգով հերթ էինք կանգնել, մեկ էլ մի հատ տղա ներս մտավ, փոթորիկի պես անցավ մեր կողքով ու հայտնվեց վայրկյան առաջ ազատված սպասարկման պատուհանի մոտ: Հետևից ասեցինք, որ հերթ կանգնի, սպասի որ իր հերթը գա, մեզ շան տեղ չդրեց... Բանկի աշխատողն էլ դրան հանգիստ սպասարկեց, իբր թե բան չէր եղել: Երբ իմ հերթը հասավ, մոտեցա էդ նույն աշխատողին ու հարցրեցի, թե հերթի մեջ չկանգնողներին ինչու՞ է սպասարկում, սկսեց ներողություն խնդրել, որ ինքը "չգիտեր", որ էդ տղեն հերթ չէր կանգնել...

Մի խոսքով էդ աղջիկը սկսեց ինձ սպասարկել (իսկ ես դեռ ահագին կատաղած էի) ու էդ պահին երկու կին մտան բանկ, հերթը անտեսեցին ու եկան հենց կողքս կանգնեցին: Մի հատ կատաղած հայացք գցեցի վրեքները ու ասեցի, որ ինձանից հեռու կանգնեն, սրանք վախեցած թողեցին բանկից հեռացան: Երևի մտածեցին մանյակ եմ  :LOL: 

Մի խոսքով հայերին քիչ քիչ քաղաքավարություն եմ սովորեցնում  :LOL: 

Մի դեպք էլ հիշեցի, մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ Ստարում բանկոմատից փող էի ուզում հանել, բանկոմատի կողքը մի հատ մարդ էր կանգնած հինգ տարեկան երեխու ձեռքը բռնած: Մոտեցա բանկոմատին, մի քիչ սպասեցի, որ հեռու կանգնեն, չհեռացան: 

Քարտը դրամապանակիցս հանեցի, մեկ էլ հերը տղուն ասում ա, տես հեսա քարտը կմտցնի բանկոմատի մեջ: Քարտը մտցրեցի բանկոմատի մեջ, հերը տղուն ասում ա, տես հեսա կոդը կհավաքի ու հեր ու տղա աչքերը չռած նայում են բանկոմատի վրա:  :Angry2: 
Արդեն չդիմացա, մեջքովս ծածկեցի բանկոմատը, նոր փողը հանեցի  :Angry2:

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2009), Enipra (05.09.2009), Kita (06.09.2009), Մանուլ (05.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Է, թող կտրտած տանի, ի՞նչ տարբերություն։


Ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում մանր-մանր կտրատած լոլիկը տուն տանելը  :Think:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քարտը դրամապանակիցս հանեցի, մեկ էլ հերը տղուն ասում ա, տես հեսա քարտը կմտցնի բանկոմատի մեջ: Քարտը մտցրեցի բանկոմատի մեջ, հերը տղուն ասում ա, տես հեսա կոդը կհավաքի ու հեր ու տղա աչքերը չռած նայում են բանկոմատի վրա: 
> Արդեն չդիմացա, մեջքովս ծածկեցի բանկոմատը, նոր փողը հանեցի


Պատկերացնում եմ կատաղությանդ աստիճանը։ Լավ ա՝ չի ասել՝ իսկ հիմա ուշադիր նայի, թե ինչ թվեր ա հավաքում ու աշխատի մտապահել։  :LOL: 



> Ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում մանր-մանր կտրատած լոլիկը տուն տանելը


Դե, էդ արդեն իրա պրոբլեմն ա։  :LOL:

----------

Enipra (05.09.2009), Kita (06.09.2009), Second Chance (06.09.2009), Հայկօ (05.09.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պատկերացնում եմ կատաղությանդ աստիճանը։ Լավ ա՝ չի ասել՝ իսկ հիմա ուշադիր նայի, թե ինչ թվեր ա հավաքում ու աշխատի մտապահել։


Ան ջան, հաստատ դա էլ կասեր  :Jpit:  Ու ընդհանրապես հայերին սովորացնել է պետք, որ չնայեն, թե ոնց են ուրիշները կոդեր կամ գաղտնաբառեր հավաքում  :Angry2:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Իսկ ինձ մի անգամ եղել է, որ բանկոմատից փող էի հանում, մի պապիկ հարցրեց` "բալա ջան, դրանով (նկատի ուներ քարտս) ինչքան ուզես, կհանե՞ս"  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2009), Enipra (05.09.2009), Kita (06.09.2009), Լեո (06.09.2009), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009), Մանուլ (05.09.2009), Ուլուանա (05.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (05.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (05.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ինձ մի անգամ եղել է, որ բանկոմատից փող էի հանում, մի պապիկ հարցրեց` "բալա ջան, դրանով (նկատի ուներ քարտս) ինչքան ուզես, կհանե՞ս"


 :LOL:  Երևի կարծել է, թե կախարդական փայտիկի գաղտնիքը բացահայտված է, հա՞։  :LOL: 

ԱՄՆ–ում նույնիսկ սովորական խանութների հերթերում  կանգնողները սպասարկման տաղավարից համարյա երկու մետր հեռավորության վրա են կանգնում, մինչև հերթը հասած մարդը վերջացնում է, հեռանում, նոր վաճառողը կանչում է հաջորդին։ Էսքան ժամանակ դեռ չեմ տեսել իրար գլխի կուտակված մարդկանց հերթ։

----------

Լեո (06.09.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Երևի կարծել է, թե կախարդական փայտիկի գաղտնիքը բացահայտված է, հա՞։ 
> 
> ԱՄՆ–ում նույնիսկ սովորական խանութների հերթերում  կանգնողները սպասարկման տաղավարից համարյա երկու մետր հեռավորության վրա են կանգնում, մինչև հերթը հասած մարդը վերջացնում է, հեռանում, նոր վաճառողը կանչում է հաջորդին։ Էսքան ժամանակ դեռ չեմ տեսել իրար գլխի կուտակված մարդկանց հերթ։


Ես էլ նույն տրամաբանությամբ այստեղի հերթերում եմ կանգնում՝ վերջին կանգնածից մի մետր հեռավորությամբ, դե դրա հետևանքով շատերը հերթ խախտելու փորձեր են անում՝ խցկվելով դիմացինիս ու իմ միջև: Ոմանց դա հաջողվում է, ձայն չեմ հանում: :Sad:  Դրա պատճառով էլ երկար եմ հերթում լինում:

----------

Ռուֆուս (07.09.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Տեսնես էտ հերթ խաղտելը միայն հայերի մոտ է՞ ընդունված  :Think:  Ինչքան եղել եմ արտերկրում, ոչ մի տեղ նման բան չեմ տեսել:

Մարդիկ անգամ ճաշարանում իրենց հերթը չէին խաղտում, էլ չեմ ասում Դուբայի շոգին տաքսիի եքյա հերթը...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Տեսնես էտ հերթ խաղտելը միայն հայերի մոտ է՞ ընդունված  Ինչքան եղել եմ արտերկրում, ոչ մի տեղ նման բան չեմ տեսել:
> 
> Մարդիկ անգամ ճաշարանում իրենց հերթը չէին խաղտում, էլ չեմ ասում Դուբայի շոգին տաքսիի եքյա հերթը...


Քեզ հուսադրեմ, ոչ միայն հայերի մոտ  :Smile:  Ես ուզբեկների "հերթ կանգնելն" եմ տեսել  :Smile:

----------


## Yevuk

> Քեզ հուսադրեմ, ոչ միայն հայերի մոտ  Ես ուզբեկների "հերթ կանգնելն" եմ տեսել


Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ հայերից ավելի վատա  :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ հայերից ավելի վատա


Շատ իզուր  :Smile:  Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգից Մոսկվա էի թռնում: Սովորաբար սկզբում չվերթի ռեգիստրացիան է, հետո անվտանգության ստուգումը, իսկ Պետերբուրգի օդանավակայանում հակառակն է` սկզբում անվտանգության ստուգումն է, հետո ռեգիստրացիան: Այդ ստուգման համար կարող ես մտնել 4 կաբինկաներից (որոնցից մեկը չէր աշխատում) որն ուզես: Տեսա մեկի մոտ մարդիկ համեմատաբար քիչ են, գնացի այդտեղ: Այդտեղ ուզբեկներն էին հավաքված, Տաշկենտի չվերթն էլ էր այդ ժամին մեկնում: Եվ հերթի հասկացությունն անգամ այդ կաբինկայում իսպառ բացակայում էր: Հայերը գոնե այդ կարգի տեղերում հերթ են կանգնում: Դուրս եկա, մոտեցա ուրիշ կաբինկայի, ռուսների հետ հանգիստ հերթ կանգնեցի:

----------

Yevuk (06.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.09.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մի տգեղ երևույթ, որ ևս տարածված է մեր դեռահասների, ու ինչու չէ նաև պատանիների մոտ, դա ծամոնը չփչփոցով ծամելու ու դրանով փուչիկ անելու և ճտացնելու երևույթն է։  :Bad:

----------

Yevuk (06.09.2009), Լեո (06.09.2009), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Էթիկական ՙգլուխգործոցները՚ հիմնականում տեղի են ունենում երթուղայիններում. քանի որ այնտեղ  մարդիկ իրար ավելի ՙՔԻՓՙ են լինում։
Փորձեք ուշաղրություն դարձնել դրամանակը բացած և փող հանող մարդու  կողքինների աչքի տակով ծիկրակներին։ :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

փողոցը էն տեղն է, որտեղ իրար հետ շփվում, հաղորդակցվում են տարբեր հասարակական-սոցիալական խմբերը: ու առաջնային էթիկական հարցերը դրանք այն հարցերն են, որոնք անհրաժեշտ է կիրառել հենց փողոցում:  փողոց ասածը լայն հասկացություն է և ընդգրկում է հասարակական օբեկտները նույնպես: 
էթիկան պետք է սովորացնեն ընտանիքում, դպրոցում և TV/ ռադիոյով:
Ընտանիքը ինչքան կարող է,  սովորացնում է: Դպրոցը ՝ հիմնականում հատուկենտ է դրան ուշադրություն դարձնում: իսկ TV/ ռադիոյով հիմա ինքն է տառապում ոչ էթիկական մարդկանց ղեկավարման ու հաղորդավարման ձեռը: 
այսինք մոտ 60 տոկոսով էթիկական դաստիրակությունը ոչ միայն չի կատարվում, այլ նաև հակառակը՝ սովորացնում ու տարածում են ոչ էթիկական պահվածք հասարակական վայրերում:

----------

aerosmith (06.09.2009), Ambrosine (06.09.2009), One_Way_Ticket (06.09.2009), Second Chance (07.09.2009), Yevuk (06.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բա կարելի՞ է… :Shok:  Բա կարելի՞ է քննադատել այնպիսի գեղեցիկ երևույթ, ինչպիսին «խորը՜-խորը» խորխելն է (հատկապես շատ գեղեցիկ է մոլի չիբուխ ծխողների մոտ): Էն որ սենց են անում. «Կխխխխխխ-կկխխխխխ-խխխխխխ-*թուու՜՜*՜»: Եվ դեղնականաչավուն կիսամածուցիկ մեռուկացած (սև կամ դարչնագույն) լորձաթաղանթի կտորներ պարունակող *գունդը* շրխկալով հայտնվում է մայթեզրին՝ հիացնելով էպիկենտրոնից  մինչև 4-5 մետր շառավղով հեռու գտնվող մարդկանց: :Jpit:  Չմոռանանք նաև այդ պահին ազատության մեջ հայտնվող Կոխի ցուպիկներին… :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (06.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (07.09.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Մի երևույթ, որը էթիկայի պակասի թաքնված ձևերից է։ Ես մտնում եմ երթուղային, որտեղ նետսած ու կանգնած են 15 հոգի, ու եթրուղայինը շարժվելուց մի քանի վայրկյան հետո, փակում եմ լուսամուտը, քանի որ քամին փչում է և ես կհիվանդանամ։ Բայց դե որ էն մնացած 15 հոգին շոգից շնչահեղձ կլինի դա հեչ, կարևորը ինձ լավ լինի։ Էթիկայի պակասի ու դիմացինի վրա թքած ունենալու կատարյալ օրինակներից մեկը։ Իսկ այն դեպքերը, երբ իրոք անհրաժեշտ է փակել, հավատացեք այնքան շատ չեն, որքան մենք տեսնում ենք։

----------

Second Chance (07.09.2009), Լեո (06.09.2009), Կտրուկ (06.09.2009), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2010)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Մի երևույթ, որը էթիկայի պակասի թաքնված ձևերից է։ Ես մտնում եմ երթուղային, որտեղ նետսած ու կանգնած են 15 հոգի, ու եթրուղայինը շարժվելուց մի քանի վայրկյան հետո, փակում եմ լուսամուտը, քանի որ քամին փչում է և ես կհիվանդանամ։ Բայց դե որ էն մնացած 15 հոգին շոգից շնչահեղձ կլինի դա հեչ, կարևորը ինձ լավ լինի։ Էթիկայի պակասի ու դիմացինի վրա թքած ունենալու կատարյալ օրինակներից մեկը։ Իսկ այն դեպքերը, երբ իրոք անհրաժեշտ է փակել, հավատացեք այնքան շատ չեն, որքան մենք տեսնում ենք։


Ասեմ ավելին՝  երբեմն կիսադատարկ  երթուղայինում. մարդիկ վեր են կենում իրենց ՙԱպահով. չփչող՚ տեղերից. գնում նստում հենց բաց պատուհանի տակ  ու  փակում այն։ :Sad:

----------

Jarre (06.09.2009), Second Chance (07.09.2009), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ասեմ ավելին՝  երբեմն կիսադատարկ  երթուղայինում. մարդիկ վեր են կենում իրենց ՙԱպահով. չփչող՚ տեղերից. գնում նստում հենց բաց պատուհանի տակ  ու  փակում այն։


Բայց շատ խիստ եք նայում: Էդ բոլոր դերերում ես եղել եմ: Արագ ընթացքի ժամանակ փչող քամուց ուղղակի դեմք ցավացել է, մրսելով դիմացել եմ քամուն՝ հաշվի առնելով օդի պակասը:
Եղել է, որ չեմ կարողացել դիմանալ ու փակել եմ: 
Մի քանի անգամ էլ կողքիս նստած հաստ կանայք են փակել պատուհանը, չնայած, որ իրենց վրա փչող սառնությունն անհամեմատելիորեն քիչ էր: 
Նաև պատահել է, որ կանգնած եմ երթևեկել ու օդի պակասից եմ խեղդվել:
Բոլոր դեպքերը մի հարթության մեջ պետք չի դնել:

Էս բոլորի պատճառներից են.
1. Պիտի ասեմ, ի՞նչ արած:
    Մարդի՛կ, մանավանդ տաք օրերին հաճախ լողացե՛ք, երկու օրը մեկ: 

2. Մարդի՛կ, մանավանդ էս տոթ օրերին քիչ «բեռնավորվեք» օծանելիքով: Բարձրաշխարհիկ ոչինչ չկա այն բանում, որ օծանելիքի բույրը տարածվում է 10 մետր շառավղով: Իրականում այն չպետքէ անցնի Ձեզ ուղեկցողի քթից այն կողմ:
Ամենօրյա օծումներին բավականին դեմ եմ, համ էլ ոմանք էդ տարատեսակ հոտերից ալերգիա ունեն, ի վերջո հոտերը թունավորում են առաջացնում: (Մի անգամ ուշքս քիչ էր մնում գնար): 

3. Հնարավորինս խուսափե՛ք խիտ լցված երթուղային նստելուց: Կանգնած երթևեկելը առողջությանը վնաս է:

Այսքանը դեռ :Blush:

----------

Yevuk (06.09.2009), Ուլուանա (07.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մարդի՛կ, մանավանդ էս տոթ օրերին քիչ «բեռնավորվեք» օծանելիքով: Բարձրաշխարհիկ ոչինչ չկա այն բանում, որ օծանելիքի բույրը տարածվում է 10 մետր շառավղով: Իրականում այն չպետքէ անցնի Ձեզ ուղեկցողի քթից այն կողմ:
> Ամենօրյա օծումներին բավականին դեմ եմ, համ էլ ոմանք էդ տարատեսակ հոտերից ալերգիա ունեն, ի վերջո հոտերը թունավորում են առաջացնում: (Մի անգամ ուշքս քիչ էր մնում գնար):


Օծանելիք օգտագործեք լվացվելուց *հետո*, ոչ թե լվացվելու *փոխարեն*  :LOL: :

----------

Jarre (07.09.2009), Yevuk (06.09.2009), Դեկադա (28.01.2010), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009), Ուլուանա (07.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Էս բոլորի պատճառներից են.
> 1. Պիտի ասեմ, ի՞նչ արած:
> Մարդի՛կ, մանավանդ տաք օրերին հաճախ լողացե՛ք, երկու օրը մեկ:


Ֆոտոն ջան լողանալը մի կողմ.թեկուզ բոլորն էլ հենց նոր բաղնիքից դուրս եկած լինեն. միևնույնն է  շատ տհաճ է ՙ ես արտաշնչեմ.դու շնչիր՚  ծրագիրը։հավատա որ փակ երթուղայինում ավելի շուտ կհիվանդանաս.քան բաց պատուհաններով երթևեկելիս։

----------

Second Chance (07.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 15 հոգին շոգից շնչահեղձ կլինի դա հեչ, կարևորը ինձ լավ լինի։ Էթիկայի պակասի ու դիմացինի վրա թքած ունենալու կատարյալ օրինակներից մեկը։


Հիշեցնեմ, որ Հայաստանում, ի տարբերություն Եվրոպայի, շոգից մարդից չեն մահանում, բայց ինչպես և Եվրոպայում, մենինգիտից մահանում են:
Եթե ես այդ պահին մրսում եմ, կամ (առավել ևս) զգում եմ որ կինս կամ երեխաս է մրսում, 5 հղի ինվալիդ տատիկ էլ գա, աղաչի, պատուհանը չեմ բացի:
Ընդ որում, ես նրանց չեմ ճանաչում, որ թքած ունենամ, էթիկայի հետ խնդիր չունեմ, պարզապես _տես գրառմանս առաջին նախադասությունը_:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

Շատ եմ նկատել, որ տղեքի հմմմմմմ. :Think: , մեծ մասը չասեմ, բայց կա ահագին զանգված, որ չի սիրում տևատակերի դեոդոռանթ օգտագործել։ Նամանավանդ մետրոյում, կամ էլ այլ հասարակական տրանսպորտում, որ բարձրացնում են թևերը ու բռնվում են ինչ--որ տեղից, կողքի կանգնածները քիչ ա մնում հոտից ընգնեն։ Կան այնպիսիք որ կարծում են թե էտի տխուն վայել չի թևատակերի քսուկ օգտագործելը, բայց ասեմ րա մեջ վատ բան չկա , օգտագործեք, հիմա կարողա պատճառաբանեն, թե քոր են առաջացնում, կամ էլ մաշկը գրգռում է(չնայած դա շատ հազվադեպ է պատահում), բայց մի ափսոսեք մի փոքր շատ վճարեք ու առեք մի փոքր տանկը, ինչը զերծա պահում նմանատիպ քորերից ու գրգռվածություններից։Երևի թե այս գրառումս ավելի տեղին կլիներ հիգիենայի նվիրված թեմային, բաց դե ստեղ էլ ա լավ տեղին։ 
եվ վերջում մի բան էլ հավելեմ։ Սա վերաբերվում է արդեն և տղաներին, և աղջիկներին։
Երբ առավոտյան  դուրս էք գալիս աշխատեք բերանի խոռոչում պահեք ինչ--որ թարմացնող կոնֆետ կամ էլ ծամոն, որտև էլի տրանսպորտում շատ մարդիկ կան ովքեր բերաններև բացում են ուզում են հետինի հետ խոսել ինչ--որ թեմայից, ուղղակի բերանի խոռոչի բուրմունքը անկարագրելի տհաճ է , այլ 3-րդ անձի համար,և ոչ միայն։

----------

Cassiopeia (06.09.2009), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

*Մոդերատորական: Խնդրում եմ մնալ էթիկայի սահմաններում ու գրառում կատարելիս էթիկայի քննարկումը չհամեմել ֆիզիոլոգիական պրոցեսների նկարագրությամբ:*

----------

Chuk (06.09.2009), Հայկօ (06.09.2009), Ուլուանա (07.09.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մեջբերում եմ իմ գրած հոդվածը համերգներին ներկայանալու մասին: Ափսոս երկար է:




> Կա՛մ համերգից եք ուշացել,
> կա՛մ համերգն է ուշացել...
>    Դուք դուրս եք գալիս տանից այն համոզմունքով, որ տոմս, գոնե հինգ հոգու համար, դեռ մնացած կլինի տոմսարկղում համերգից տասը րոպե առաջ (լավագույն դեպքում): Բայց Դուք չեք էլ պատկերացնում, թե որքան շա՜տ եք ուշացել: Շատ-շատ եք ուշացել: Նույնիսկ, եթե Դուք այնքան բարի եք գտնվել և տոմսերը ձեռք բերել նախօրոք, Դուք ուշացած եք մտնելու:
> 
>   Համերգին պետք է ժամանել  համերգը սկսելուց երեսունից քսան րոպե շուտ: Շատերին թվում է, թե այդ րոպեները այն բանի համար են, որպեսզի ծանոթների հետ խմբված կանգնեն համերգադահլիճի դռան մոտ, խոսեն, ծիծաղեն, ուրախանան, քննարկեն իրենց առօրյան, անհիմն տրտնջան ղեկավարներից, և երբ վերջապես մոտենա համերգի սկսման ստույգ րոպեն, իրենց ինչ-որ մեկը կհրավիրի դահլիճ: Դեռ տրտնջում են, թե համերգն ինչու չի սկսվում, թե ինչու է ուշանում: Հարկավոր է երեսունից քսան րոպե շուտ մտնել շենք` հսկիչին հարգանքով, անաղմուկ ցույց տալով տոմսերը: Հետո պետք է ուղղվել դեպի հանդերձարան, հանձնել իրերը և մանավանդ ճռճռացող տոպրակները:
>  Հետո մոտեցեք հայելուն, մի փոքր հարդարվեք, ուղղեք Ձեր հագուկապը: Հենց այդ ընթացքում պետք է *ամբողջովին անջատել բջջային հեռախոսը**: Չմոռանաք աղբամանը նետել Ձեր ծամոնը:* Համոզվելով, որ Ձեզ անհանգստացնող այլևս ոչինչ չկա, կարող եք մտնել դահլիճ`հսկիչի օգնությամբ զբաղեցնելով Ձեր տեղը: Շարքերով պետք է անցնել` *դեմքով դեպի հանդիսատեսը*` ներողություն խնդրելով նրանից: Եթե Ձեզ հետ ծաղկեփունջ կա, անպատճառ բռնեք այն` թերթերը դեպի վեր: Այսքանից հետո Դուք պատրաստ կլինեք, ժամանակ կունենաք մի քիչ հանգստանալու, ճիշտ ժամանակին էլ կմարեն դահլիճի լույսերը: Համերգի ընթացքում հաճելի չէ, երբ ոտքով հարվածում են դիմացի աթոռին կամ հենվում նրան: Նաև աշխատեք այս ու այն կողմ չթեքվել, ավելորդ շարժումներ չանել. դա անկրթության նշան է:
> 
>    Եթե ստեղծագործությունը բազմամաս է, *մասերի միջև մի՛ ծափահարեք*, գրագետ չէ և տեղին չէ: Աշխատեք դահլիճից դուրս չգալ կամ դուրս գալ խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում` միայն ծափահարությունների ընթացքում: Ծափահարեք մեղմ` ձեռքերն իրարից շատ չհեռացնելով:
> 
> ...

----------

Chuk (06.09.2009), Enipra (07.09.2009), Yevuk (07.09.2009), Մանուլ (07.09.2009), Ուլուանա (07.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (07.09.2009), Տատ (07.09.2009), Քամի (07.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Գազելի մեջ ամենավատ տեղը վերջին շարքի ձախ կողմի տեղն է, երբ բաց է լինում նախավերջին տեղին կից պատուհանը (այդտեղ գրեթե միշտ պատուհան է լինում): Ու մինչդեռ այդ նախավերջին տեղում նստած մարդը մեծ բավականություն է ստանում մաքուր օդից, վերջին տեղում նստածի վրա ուժեղ քամի է փչում, հատկապես եթե մեքենան արագ է գնում: Խնդիրը բարդանում է նրանով, որ չգրված օրենքով այդ պատուհանը "պատկանում է" հարակից մարդուն, և խեղճ վերջում նստածը հաճախ ամաչում է խնդրել պատուհանը փակել: Ես ինքս եթե այդ նախավերջին տեղում եմ նստում, պատուհանը լրիվ բաց եմ պահում այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ հետևի տեղը ազատ է: Եթե այդտեղ մարդ է գալիս նստում, պատուհանը փակում եմ այնքան, որ քամին նրան չանհանգստացնի (իմ հաշվարկներով), սակայն ոչ լրիվ, որ օդ գա: Իմ կարծիքով դա օպտիմալ տարբերակն է:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

Էթիկայի նորմերի  առաջին խախտողները հենց երթուղայինի վարորդներն են: Դուռը բացում ես, առաջին երկու  աստիճանը  բարձրանում ես , դեռ  դուռը չես հասցրել  փակել արդեն շարժվում են, թե դու ինչ ճարպկություն կգործադրես  ու ինչ  գնով  տեղ  կհասնես որ նստես, դա արդեն իրենց պրոբլեմը չէ: Իսկ ամենասարսափելին այն է, որ բոլորը  հանդուրժում են հնազանդաբար, քանի որ  ձեն հանելու դեպքում  վարորդի մոտ  վեր  բարձրացած  զայրույթի ալիքը  կարող էդժբախտ պատահարի առիթ հանդիսանալ:

----------

aerosmith (07.09.2009), Yevuk (07.09.2009), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2010), Ուլուանա (07.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Կա՛մ համերգից եք ուշացել,
> կա՛մ *համերգն է ուշացել*...


Այս տարբերակն էլ եմ ապրել, մի հրավիրված աստղ Եր«անում համերգ էր տալիս...
Գուշակեք, ինչքա՞ն ուշացումով: 1,5 ժամ :Angry2: :
Ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չհայտարարեց, ոչ մի ներողություն չխնդրվեց, մարդկանց պարզապես չէին թողնում դահլիճ և խեղճ ստուգողները ամեն կես րոպե ասում էին՝ չգիտենք երբ: Իսկ ամբողջ հանդիսատես կազմը զուգված-զարդարված սուս ու փուս սպասում էր, օպեռայի (անշուշտ գեղեցիկ, բայց առանց նստարանների) միջանցքներում կանգնած:
Էթիկան երկու ուղղությամբ պետք է գործի, չէ՞:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.09.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մի տգեղ երևույթ ևս․ 
Ահավոր տհաճ է, երբ քայլում ես փողոցով, կամ նստած ես այգում, դիմացինդ արևածաղկի սերմ է կեղևազրկում ու այդ սերմերի կեղևը թքում է մայթին։  :Sad:

----------

aerosmith (07.09.2009), Second Chance (08.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.09.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

> Մի տգեղ երևույթ ևս․ 
> Ահավոր տհաճ է, երբ քայլում ես փողոցով, կամ նստած ես այգում, դիմացինդ արևածաղկի սերմ է կեղևազրկում ու այդ սերմերի կեղևը թքում է մայթին։


Ընդհանրապես դրսում արևածաղիկ ուտելը ինքնին տգեղ երևույթ է, էլ չեմ խոսում կեղևները գետնին թափելու մասին: Մի քանի օր առաջ զբոսնում էի հրապարակով, տեսա որ ամբողջ աստիճաններին արևածաղկի կեղև է թափած… :Angry2:  Ցանկանում եք արևածաղիկ ուտել, գնեքև ձեր տանը կերեք, սակայն եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դրսում ձեր ծանոթը ձեզ արևածաղիկ է առաջարկել և դուք չեք կարողացել չհամաձայնվել, ապա այդ դեպքում արևածաղկի կեղևները պահեք ձեր ձեռքում կամ էլ ինչ-որ տոպրակի մեջ, որ այնուհետև հարմար պահին թափեք աղբարկղը, այլ ոչ թե թափեք գետնին:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ըըըմ... Ժողովուրդ, եկեք տարբերակենք, էլի, հիգիենայի կանոնները, տարրական քաղաքավարությունն ու էթիկան: Ըստ իս՝ էթիկա է, օրինակ, դանակը աջ ձեռքով բռնելը, իսկ պատառաքաղը՝ ձախ. քաղաքավարություն է կողքիդ նստած կնոջը ըմպելիք առաջարկելը, իսկ հիգիենայի կանոնների խախտում է  սուպը բռով ֆռթցնելը  :LOL: :

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Էթիկան <<թույլ է տալիս>> միսը /խորովածը/ ձեռքով ուտել:


Կներեք, որ էսքան ուշ եմ անրադառնում ձեր կարծիքներին, բայց " լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք", մանավանդ, որ ինձ ճիշտ չեք հասկացել:




> Մոռացա,,, կամ էլ երբ մի հատ յուղոտ մռութ,( քեզ լրիվ անծանոթ) _" Քուրո ջան, էդ խորովածը ձեռով կեր թող գնա, քեզ մի կոտորի": _   Տո այ,,,  մի խոսքով:


 Էս մեջբերումը նորից կարդացեք ու հուսով եմ կհասկանաք, որ խոսքը ոչ թե գնում է ձեռքով խորովածը ուտելուն, այլ, այն մեկնաբանությանը, որ շատ հաճախակի է հնչում մեր քեֆերի ժամանակ: Անձամբ ես, իմ տանն անգամ, խորովածը դանակ-պատառաքաղով եմ ուտում: Ինչի պիտի օտար միջավայրում ձեռքով ուտեմ, որ ոմանք իրենց կաշկանդված չզգան, մի բան էլ իրենց չոբանությունը  ցուցադրեն: Իսկ եթե ավելի անկեղծ,,, իմ համար ավելի տհաճ տեսարան չկա, քան, գեղեցիկ հագնված, հարդարված, շպարված աղջկան տեսնել միս կրծոտելուց ( այն էլ զգուշորեն, որպեսզի շրթներկը_ " չլղոզվի")_

Մեկ էլ մի բան, երևի մենք միակ ազգն ենք, որ էդքան քիչ ենք օգտագործում_ " շնորհակալություն, խնդրեմ, խնդրում եմ, ներողություն"_ բառերը: Դա էլ է էթիկայի բացակայություն

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կներեք, որ էսքան ուշ եմ անրադառնում ձեր կարծիքներին, բայց " լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք", մանավանդ, որ ինձ ճիշտ չեք հասկացել:


Ո՞վ ասեց, որ ճիշտ չենք հասկացել :Dntknw:  Ես ընդամենը նշել եմ, որ էթիկան այնուամենայնիվ չի արգելում ձեռքով ուտելը:

----------

Second Chance (08.09.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> նդհանրապես դրսում արևածաղիկ ուտելը ինքնին տգեղ երևույթ է


Ճիշտն ասած համաձայն չեմ սրա հետ: Ընդհանրապես կողմ եմ դրսում ամենինչ ուտելուն(Դա իհարկե թափելուն չի վերաբերվում): Չգիտես ինչու մարդիկ շատ կաշկանդված են այս հարցում: Ընկնում են ձևականությունների հետևից ու կարողա ժամերով սովից մեռնեն: Շատ է պատահել, երբ շատ սոված եմ եղել ու ամաչել եմ մի բան առնեմ ուտեմ դրսում, որովհետև չգիտես ինչի մեր ժողովուրդը չռած աչքերով հետևում  է նման բաներին: Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ, երբ մարդ սոված է և ուզում է սնվել:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Yevuk-ի խոսքերից
> 
> 
> ընդհանրապես դրսում արևածաղիկ ուտելը ինքնին տգեղ երևույթ է
> 			
> 		
> 
>  
> Ճիշտն ասած համաձայն չեմ սրա հետ: Ընդհանրապես կողմ եմ դրսում ամենինչ ուտելուն(Դա իհարկե թափելուն չի վերաբերվում): Չգիտես ինչու մարդիկ շատ կաշկանդված են այս հարցում: Ընկնում են ձևականությունների հետևից ու կարողա ժամերով սովից մեռնեն: Շատ է պատահել, երբ շատ սոված եմ եղել ու ամաչել եմ մի բան առնեմ ուտեմ դրսում, որովհետև չգիտես ինչի մեր ժողովուրդը չռած աչքերով հետևում  է նման բաներին: Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ, երբ մարդ սոված է և ուզում է սնվել:


Բայց կարծես թե արևածաղիկը ոչ թե կշտացնում է, այլ հակառակը, սովածացնում։ Ու արևածաղիկ չրթելն ահավոր տգեղ երևույթ է։ Պատկերացրու, եթե թույլ քամի լինի ու մեկի թքած արևածաղկի կեղևը գա քեզ դիպչի, ինչքանով է դա գեղեցիկ։ Ու մեկ էլ, արևածաղկից հետո մարդկանց բերանի խոռոչից տհաճ հոտ է գալիս։

----------

Yevuk (08.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (08.09.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Բայց կարծես թե արևածաղիկը ոչ թե կշտացնում է, այլ հակառակը, սովածացնում։ Ու արևածաղիկ չրթելն ահավոր տգեղ երևույթ է։ Պատկերացրու, եթե թույլ քամի լինի ու մեկի թքած արևածաղկի կեղևը գա քեզ դիպչի, ինչքանով է դա գեղեցիկ։ Ու մեկ էլ, արևածաղկից հետո մարդկանց բերանի խոռոչից տհաճ հոտ է գալիս։


Բայց պետք չի թքել կամ թափել փողոցում, այլ հավաքել ու աղբարկղը նետել: Իսկ եթե արևածաղիկ չրթելը տգեղ երևույթ է, ուրեմն ընդհանրապես չարժե չրթել: Եթե տգեղ է ու վատ ուրեմն պետք չի գործածել ընդհանրապես: Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ինչը բնական է չի կարող տգեղ լինել :Smile: :

----------

Ambrosine (08.09.2009), Ուլուանա (08.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (28.01.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ընդհանրապես դրսում արևածաղիկ ուտելը ինքնին տգեղ երևույթ է, էլ չեմ խոսում կեղևները գետնին թափելու մասին:


Կեղևները դրսում թափելն, իհարկե, տգեղ ու անշնորհք բան է, դրան ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ չի առարկի։ Բայց զուտ արևածաղիկ չրթելու երևույթի մեջ առանձնապես տգեղ բան չեմ տեսնում, համենայնդեպս, ոչ ավելի, քան «չարազային» բնույթի այլ սննդատեսակներ ուտելու մեջ։ 



> Ճիշտն ասած համաձայն չեմ սրա հետ: Ընդհանրապես կողմ եմ դրսում ամենինչ ուտելուն (Դա իհարկե թափելուն չի վերաբերվում): Չգիտես ինչու մարդիկ շատ կաշկանդված են այս հարցում: Ընկնում են ձևականությունների հետևից ու կարողա ժամերով սովից մեռնեն: Շատ է պատահել, երբ շատ սոված եմ եղել ու ամաչել եմ մի բան առնեմ ուտեմ դրսում, որովհետև չգիտես ինչի մեր ժողովուրդը չռած աչքերով հետևում  է նման բաներին: Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ, երբ մարդ սոված է և ուզում է սնվել:


Կարծում եմ՝ դրսում սնվելն ավելի շուտ հիգիենայի խնդիրների հետ է կապված, քան էթիկայի։ Դրսում, փոշու մեջ, առանց լվացվելու որևէ բան ուտելն, իհարկե, լավագույն տարբերակը չէ, բայց, ինչ խոսք, եթե մարդը սոված է, ուտելու մեջ ոչ մի ամոթ բան չկա։ Չգիտես ինչու, Հայաստանում դրսում ուտելն իրոք վրադ հառված բազմաթիվ հայացքների առիթ է տալիս հաճախ... Օրինակ, ԱՄՆ–ում մարդիկ դրսում համ սուրճ են խմում, համ ապուր ու սալաթ ուտում։ Ուրիշ բան, որ էնքան էլ հարմար չի։ Բայց տվյալ դեպքում կարևորը ուտելուդ ընթացքում և հետո աղբի մասին հոգալն է։ 

Ի դեպ, ասեմ, իմանաք, որ դրսում և տրանսպորտում աղբ թափելու, մխտռելու առումով ամերիկացիները հայերին ոչ միայն չեն զիջում, այլև մի բան էլ գերազանցում են, տարբերությունը միայն այն է, որ ԱՄՆ–ում նաև այդ ամենին հետևող համակարգն է խիստ լավ գործում. եթե Հայաստանում թափված աղբը կարող է ամիսներով մնալ, կպնել ինչ–որ տեղեր, հոտել ու վարակների բուն դառնալ, ապա ԱՄՆ–ում համապատասխան ծառայողները շատ արագ հավաքում ու մաքրում են թափվածը։



> ...Ու մեկ էլ, արևածաղկից հետո մարդկանց բերանի խոռոչից տհաճ հոտ է գալիս։


Համոզված եմ՝ շատ ավելի տհաճ հոտերով ուտելիքներ ու ըմպելիքներ կան։ Օրինակ, ինձ համար սուրճի հոտն անհամեմատ ավելի տհաճ է, քան արևածաղկինը, թեև երկուսն էլ չեմ սիրում։ 
Ի դեպ, ինքս արևածաղիկ ընդհանրապես չեմ չրթում՝ ոչ դրսում, ոչ էլ տանը (ասեցի, որ տպավորություն չլինի, թե շատ եմ սիրում էդ պրոցեսն ու ամեն գնով ուզում եմ պաշտպանած լինել, պարզապես դրանում անքաղաքավարի բան չեմ տեսնում, եթե աղբը գետնին չեն թափում)։

----------

Ambrosine (08.09.2009), boooooooom (02.02.2010), EgoBrain (25.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (08.09.2009), Second Chance (09.09.2009), Դեկադա (28.01.2010), Լուսաբեր (08.09.2009), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Սիրելի ֆորումցիներ, կարծում եմ, էսպիսի չափազանց կարևոր, մանավանդ հայերիս համար, թեմաները քննարկելիս, արժի նաև անվանումը ճիշտ ընտրել! *Էթիկան*` մարդու բարոյական սկզբունքներն են, իսկ այն ամենը, ինչի մասին խոսվում է էստեղ` *էթիկետն*  է, այսինքն քաղաքավարի վարվելու որոշակի կանոնները:

----------

REAL_ist (05.03.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

Հարգելի ՏՂԱՆԵՐ.. Հարգելի ԱՂՋԻԿՆԵՐ..... մի օգտագործեք քաղաքավարության կանոնները որպես աղջիկ կպցնելու կամ տղային լոմկելու զենք...
Ես /հավատացած եմ, որ նաև դուք/ տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ մետրոյի ծաաաաաաաանր դուռը հարված է պարգևում քթիս... ես ինքս միշտ պահում եմ դուռը, որպեսզի իմ հետևից եկող աղջիկը/տղան/ծյոծյան/ձյաձյան/տատիկը/պապիկը/երեխան հեշտ անցնեն: Ինքս էլ միշտ ասում եմ "Շնորհակալություն", երբ մետրոյի դուռը ինձ համար պահում են, դա տարրական կուլտուրա ա..... Չնայած կան անկիրթ տղաներ, ովքեր "Շնորհակալություն" բառից հետո ասում են` "Խնդրեմ քուր ջան... բա էս ուր ես գնում... գնանք մի բաժակ սուրճ խմենք... :Cool: " բայց դրանք չնչին մասն են կազմում /հույսով եմ/ ու էտ անմակարդակների համար հո ես խրտնած ձի չեմ դառնալու` խրտնեմ կողքիս կանգնած մարդկանցից:

----------

dvgray (25.04.2010), Lianik (27.10.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կարծում եմ ինձ նյարդայնացնող երևույթը ոչ այնքան էթիկայի հետ կապ ունի, ինչքան քթածակի:
Խոսքը գնում ա ավտոբուսներում լուսամուտի տակ նստելուց «հուշտ եղողների» մասին:
Օրինակ` հենց էսօր տուն գնալիս ճանապարհի կեսին լուսամուտի մոտ նստած ուղևորն իջավ, կողքին նստած էր երիտասարդ աղջիկ: Այդ պահին ավտոբուսում կանգնած կար ևս 6-7 ուղևոր:
Ես միշտ հետս քարշ եմ տալիս ծանր պայուսակս ու նման «*սկզբունքային չորքոտանիների*»  կողքն աշխատում եմ չնստել, որովհետև նստելիս կարող ա պայուսակը ինչ-որ մեկին դիպչի:
Այսինքն ես չեմ ուզում համ էդ նստածին, համ կողքի նստածներին նեղություն տամ: Բայց գոնե *իրանք իրանց մի քիչ նեղություն տան*, մի կողմ քաշվեն (լուսամուտի մոտ), որ վեշերով մարդիկ կարողանան նստել:
Նման դեպքերում որ առաջարկում ես տեղ տալ, պատճառ են բերում, թե հեսա իջնելու են: Առնվազն 5 կանգառ այդ աղջիկը մենակ նստած գնաց (ավտոբուսում դեռ կանգնած մարդկի կային), թե իջնելուց հետո էլ ինչքան գնաց, ինքը կիմանա:

----------

Gayl (22.12.2010), Jarre (22.12.2010), Moonwalker (22.12.2010), Ungrateful (22.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

ասածս քաղաքավարության հետ կապ չունի, ինչքան ինձ նյարդայնացնումա. երբ հասարակական տրանսպորտում մեկ էլ կողքից մեկը գալի ասումա
-ախպերս իջնում ես? (յանի տեղ տուր անցնեմ էլի)
չեմ հասկանում եդքան դժվա՞ր բանա ասելը «տեղ կտա՞ք անցնեմ» հիմա քո ինչ գործ իջնում եմ թե չեմ իջնում   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

